# Knitting group ?



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone know of knitting groups in the Baltimore- Annapolis Maryland area? I would love to get to know other fellow local knitters. Thanks


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Some ideas:

Contact your LYS - a lot of them have knitting/crochet groups who meet at the store.

The public library where I live (Florida but could be similar in your area) has two knitting groups who meet there and are open to the public

Church/place of worship - some have groups who donate knitted items to local charities. Coincidentally, my local library collects yarn for a group who meet at a different library and knit for charities.

Hospital - some hospitals look for knitted caps for premies. You could ask if they are donated from a group and find out details.

Chain store such as Joann's, Michaels, etc. sometimes have groups outside of the lessons

Project Linus - you can google that and see if there's a chapter in your area

Good luck - there are knitters/crocheters everywhere - I hope some are near you!


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Another place to look is on Ravelry.com on the top bar look under groups. On the right side of groups you can put in your location. Will bring up groups in your area.


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

You can also sort by location in the users list. You can see if anyone lives close to you and then you could send them a pm.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

My daughter lives in Millersville! I'm coming to visit her this w/e!!! Wish I had time to meet you!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

The is a yarn shop I go to and I know it is not that close but we have a sit and knit every sat from 10 to 12 or 1. It is right on the border of Hagerstown, md. The knitting cottage Waynesboro, pa.


----------



## sabrinalee50 (Apr 1, 2011)

I am in Pikesville, MD, a suburb of Baltimore and am interested as well.


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

cinknitting said:


> My daughter lives in Millersville! I'm coming to visit her this w/e!!! Wish I had time to meet you!


What a small world!!! Maybe we can schedule time to meet the next time you come to visit.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

i'm in Baltimore and interested in joining a knitting group as well.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Have you tried Meetup.com? Just put in your zip code and it will give you all of the groups within 10 or 25, etc. miles from you, depending on what you choose. I've had a group on there for years and we always get lots of new members from people like you, looking for some people to knit with!


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

If you're interested in hiking to Carroll County, I belong to a couple of groups. One meets every other Sunday at 2pm in Eldersburg or Westminster. The other is a Tea on Tuesday group hosted by The Knitters Nest in Eldersburg, Md. PM me if you want. Always up for meeting new knitters!


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

aljellie said:


> i'm in Baltimore and interested in joining a knitting group as well.


I will let you know what I find.


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

mrsbee03 said:


> Have you tried Meetup.com? Just put in your zip code and it will give you all of the groups within 10 or 25, etc. miles from you, depending on what you choose. I've had a group on there for years and we always get lots of new members from people like you, looking for some people to knit with!


I love meetup.com. And if there is not already an established group in your area, you can always start one. The one I go to in PA meets at Panera Bread every other week.


----------

